# Pepto Bismol



## Guest (Jan 5, 1999)

I picked this up from a few people on the last board. Pepto Bismol. I've been using it for about a week and have found it more help than calcium, although it's a short time and I'm not even sure of the dose. Anybody else have experience with it (active ingredient is bismuth subsalicylate); anybody with long term experience with it for D?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 1999)

Hey joejoe I noticed in your intro that you are an MD what field are you in? I find it strange and refreshing that you have this problem especially the panic(no offense meant by this) I too have been having the panic pretty bad at times for about 1.5 yrs now, and in my line of work and being a so-called ******* it`s hard for most of my friends to believe I pretty much hide the panic pretty good but the IBS is a different story. Most of my panic is due to my gerd symptoms at times it feels that my throat is closing up, it`s really bad when this time of the year I have coughing fits and feels like something in my sternum area pushes up in my throat. I too take pepto religously and also wondering if it safe to take so much. Thanx for posting in. Take care.


----------



## Lisa K (Jan 2, 1999)

Hi joejoe, Peter & pepto pals







,Yup, better get "pepto" when I turn greenish...It helps soothe the stomach during acid indigestion & queasy feelings in the GI tract. I am an IBS-D sufferer with Dyspepsia (you too peter?), most of my problem is cramps & dyspepsia...sometimes D...horrible. (I sound like a broken record sorry, but everytime I think of pepto I rehash all of the symptoms its supposed to relieve, and often does when taken in multiple dosages. Yes I feel it works to some degree, it does slow the colon & relieve some of that acid/gas too. Ive practiced praying to pepto for the last 4 months now, previously, immodium & levsin were my other companions...now its calcium caltrate & Im confusing the heck out of myself again...too much ingestion...ssheeeesh.anyway...good health to all...and goodnight(cant stay up til 2am on a weeknight zzz.zz.z)














.[This message has been edited by Lisa K (edited 01-04-99).]


----------



## Loretta (Dec 13, 1998)

Dear JoeJoe, I take Pepto Bismal in the morning when my stomach is really bad and the lomotil or immodium isn't working. I take anywhere from 4 to 6 tablespoons. It really helps me. It really is the only medicine that settles my stomach quickly. I don't think it has any nasty side effects, I haven't had any and I've been using it for years and years. Take care, Loretta


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

wish i could take pepto! sounds like it works.. but if i even take a little bit, i throw up


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Have you considered the Pepto caplets?They come in chewable and non-chewable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 1999)

joejoe please see my reply to question about St. John's wort on the bulletin board. Since you are a doctor and interested in alternative medicine, at least I thnk you are, forgive me if I am wrong, you might want to get the book "The complete medicinal herbal" by Penelope Ody that I mention in my answer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 1999)

joejoe it's me again. Please also look at my reply to candidias query dated 1-5-99.


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

(Elariel) - just a word about the chewable pepto. They taste really sick too - it's better to go with the ones that you can swallow. If you ever take them (chewable) make sure you rinse your mouth because they will turn your tongue black! (especially if you chew them right before going to bed - you'll have a nice surprise when you wake up in the morning!) I find the liquid easier to take if it's been refridgerated and I have to rinse my mouth out with water right away because I hate the taste. I usually take Tums instead which I find more tolerable - but then again some people can't stand those either! Good luck!


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

It turns my stool black. That was a little shocking at first but I got over it once I figured out I wasn't bleeding inside. Heliobactro pylori is supposed to be sensitive to bismuth which is in Pepto. What ever happened to Kaopectate anyway?


----------

